# Two pedals in one enclosure????



## bzdunowski (May 18, 2021)

I was wonder is it possible to put 2 pedalpcb boards let’s say the SD1 and bd2 like boards in 1 enclosure with 1 in and out and 1 dc along with two foot switches. One foot switch to turn on and off the whole pedal and the second foot switch to switch between the 2 boards.

what I do t know is will 1 dc jack supply 9v to both boards and the other is how to wire the 2 foot switches


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 18, 2021)

Yes, one DC jack will power both boards. Each footswitch is wired to its own board.
For the signal routing, you have many options. Take a look at the wiki.


----------



## bzdunowski (May 18, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Yes, one DC jack will power both boards. Each footswitch is wired to its own board.
> For the signal routing, you have many options. Take a look at the wiki.



Thanks for the input about the DC Jack but as for the foot switches that’s not the way I want to use them what I want to do is use one foot switch to turn on and off the entire pedal aka both boards in it and use the other foot switch to switch back-and-forth between each board like an A or B switch. Basically the way the King of Tone works

I will look at that link you noted. One of this is probably what I am looking to do


----------



## bzdunowski (May 18, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Yes, one DC jack will power both boards. Each footswitch is wired to its own board.
> For the signal routing, you have many options. Take a look at the wiki.


This looks like what I want


----------



## Barry (May 18, 2021)

bzdunowski said:


> This looks like what I want


That's going to give you either or, you need the second switch to be an order switcher


----------



## bzdunowski (May 18, 2021)

Barry said:


> That's going to give you either or, you need the second switch to be an order switcher


Yes that is what I want A or B not both so that diagram should be good no?


----------



## Barry (May 18, 2021)

bzdunowski said:


> Yes that is what I want A or B not both so that diagram should be good no?


Yes, I thought you wanted to switch on both at onece and reverse the order


----------



## bzdunowski (May 18, 2021)

Barry said:


> Yes, I thought you wanted to switch on both at onece and reverse the order


Nope just A or B. Let me conquer that first then I will get more complicated.


----------



## Barry (May 18, 2021)

You just need the standard dual pedal wiring, then you can use A B or both


----------



## coltonius (May 20, 2021)

Barry said:


> You just need the standard dual pedal wiring, then you can use A B or both


Not quite; your suggestion would mean a circuit is engaged at all times. He said he wants a bypass switch and an A/B switch.


----------



## bzdunowski (May 20, 2021)

coltonius said:


> Not quite; your suggestion would mean a circuit is engaged at all times. He said he wants a bypass switch and an A/B switch.


Right. This is my plan


----------



## Feral Feline (May 21, 2021)

This might seem obvious, which is why I mention it (I'm good at pointing out the obvious)...

I'd use a bi-colour LED for the A/B.

I usually go for green (or amber etc, but not red) for channel A and blue for two, ie channel B — the bi-colour is always on, so you know what channel you're getting before you engage the bypass stomper and can switch before engaging, if necessary.

Or separate LEDs for each circuit if you're using the PCBs' LEDs — but still the case where there'd be a light on at all times separate from the bypass indicator.


----------

